# Need Some Group of Fishes !!!



## Ganesh (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Experts !!!

I need to set up an Active Aquarium , some thing like, cichlids with some fast moving fishes... For Example Blood Parrots, Firemouth *with * Rosy Barbs . So, I require some effective and good combinations of other type of fishes for my set up. Could anyone pls. help me out !!! 


Ganesh


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Ganesh said:


> Hi Experts !!!
> 
> I need to set up an Active Aquarium , some thing like, cichlids with some fast moving fishes... For Example Blood Parrots, Firemouth *with *Rosy Barbs . So, I require some effective and good combinations of other type of fishes for my set up. Could anyone pls. help me out !!!
> 
> ...


 Might want to post this in the Fresh water fish then.


----------

